# Amselnestbau stören?



## katja (10. Mai 2012)

guten morgen!

mit entsetzen habe ich gerade festgestellt, dass ein amselpärchen meint, an meinem haus ein nest bauen zu müssen. :?
den platz haben sie zwar nicht schlecht gewählt, da z.b. katzen nicht dran kommen, nass werden sie dort auch nicht....*aber*: der balken ist direkt an der hausecke!
ich befürchte nun, dass beim nächsten gewitter oder starkem wind das nest einfach runtergefegt wird :shock und ich am ende vor ein paar nackten, quietschenden amselbabys, die am boden liegen stehe 

noch sind sie in den anfängen, material wird hergeschleift und "festgetrampelt", im minutentakt!

was meint ihr, soll ich sie dabei so lange stören, bis sie sich nen neuen platz suchen? :?

anbei mal ein foto der aktuellen situation, sie ist übrigens am bauen, er übernimmt von der dachrinne aus die bauaufsicht


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Meine mMeinung: Nicht stören... das ist Natur. 
Die wissen meist was sie tun. Und wenn nicht... dann ist das natürliche Selektion.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Morgen Katja
Auf einer Seite muss ich da Wuzzel Recht geben ist halt Natur .
Auf der anderen Seite haste da wo sie (Amselpärchen)bauen eine grosse sauerrei (kacka usw).
es wird Dir kein Naturfreund sagen mach das da weg (  Logich oder )
Da hast ein echtes Gewissens problem was Du wohl selber abwegen musst .
es ist aber auch sehr interresant das ganze treiben der Amseln zu beobachten wenn Du es läst dann mache doch nee Doko daraus 
Viel Spass Reiner


----------



## katja (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

wenn ich vor den armen nackedeis stehen würde, wär mir das egal, ob das natur ist 

was sollte ich denn dann mit ihnen tun? an die wand werfen? 

die sauerei wäre da das kleinere übel....



> Die wissen meist was sie tun



amseln? die ihr nest oft in nem meter höhe in ner hecke bauen, wo jede katze rankommt? oder die lebensmüde in nem halben meter höhe vor nem auto durchsausen (oder eben auch nicht...)?

das wär mir neu, dass *die* wissen, was sie tun....


----------



## nik (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Hallo Katja,

das Problem ist deine Beurteilung des Nistplatzes. Wenn das wirklich absehbar stark gefährdet ist, dann störte ich sie! 

Ich schaue mir unsere Gartenamseln, d.h. ein Paar und deren evtl. Nachwuchs, schon viele Jahre an was die so treiben. Im Frühjahr fangen die mitunter 3, 4 Nester an bevor sie sich entscheiden wo sie denn endgültig bauen und ihr Ei hinlegen.

Es ist also ein geringer Schaden sie zu stören. Und Natur hin, Natur her, vorbehaltlich der Beurteilung, kann man, muss das aber nicht offensichtlich in die Grütze laufen lassen. Ich will die Gartennützlinge haben und dann halte ich das für eine statthafte Förderung. Zur Hege meines Gartens gehört auch eine gewisse Hege der Tiere.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Hallo Katja,

Amseln sind doof.

Bei uns ist das so: Rechts wohnen drei Katzen, links wohnen drei Katzen, in der Mitte bauen die ihr Nest - völlig ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass sie Nestflüchter sind und das flugunfähige Junge nachher wie ein Känguruh zwischen sechs Katzen rumhopst. 

Aber trotzdem werden unsere Amseln nicht weniger 

Bevor ich nachher kleine nackte tote Amseln auf der Terrasse liegen hab, würde ich sie stören. Solange noch kein Ei liegt, finde ich das vertretbar.


----------



## willi1954 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem werden unsere Amseln nicht weniger
> .



Moin

du glückliche, ich wäre froh, wenn sich bei mir wieder Amseln in der Hecke niederlassen, ich mag diese Vögel.. nur unser Kater anscheinend nicht 

LG Willi


----------



## lutzdoggen (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Hallo Katja,
bei uns haben sie auf dem Rolladenkasten der Terrassentür einmal gebaut da hab ich die Tür für den Durchgangsverkehr gesperrt zum Leidwesen meiner Familie. Aber die sind das schon gewöhnt.
Ihr könnt ja das Nest etwas sichern mit ein paar Holzschrauben.
Ist doch auch für die Kinder ein Erlebniss das zu beobachten. Bei mir würde es bleiben!!!!
LG
Uwe und die Doggenbande


----------



## Doc (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Ich würde es auch so belassen und beobachten.


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite haste da wo sie (Amselpärchen)bauen eine grosse sauerrei (kacka usw).
> es wird Dir kein Naturfreund sagen mach das da weg (  Logich oder )


Hallo Reiner,
Du glaubst gar nicht wie reinlich Amseln beim Nest sind.
Amseln haben nämlich die Angewohnheit die Kotpäckchen ihres Nachwuchses abzutransportieren Bei 2:10 & 4:44 in diesem Video zu sehen
Wobei ich eigentlich wirklich 'abtransportieren' im Gedächtnis hatte... Das Video zeigt es natürlich 'etwas' anders


----------



## pema (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Hallo Katja,
also sooo schlecht finde ich den Platz gar nicht. Da wackelt zumindest bei Wind nicht alles, so wie in einem Baum.

Letztes Jahr habe ich einer unserer Amseln auch beim Nestbau helfen müssen. Sie stopfte tagelang ihr Nistmaterial in das Gitter des Garagenfensters...und alles fiel immer wieder herab

Ich hab dann einen dicken Ast unter den Nest verkantet, so dass die ganzen Hälmchen und das __ Moos endlich Halt fanden...aber offensichtlich waren die Eltern Anfänger: es gab nur ein Junges und für ihre zweite Brut haben sie sich einen wesentlich besseren Platz ausgesucht

Also wenn du wirklich der Meinung bist, der Nistplatz ist 'unter aller Sau' und du möchtest keine Dramen erleben, dass gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
1) Du entfernst das Nest
2) Du schaffst einen Windschutz für das Nest.

Allerdings glaube ich nicht an die 'Dummheit' der Amseln . Hauskatzen gibt es normalerweise im Wald nicht und im Wald sollte man tunlichst ziemlich tief __ fliegen...sonst bleibt man nämlich in den Ästen hängen
Also sind Amseln - als Waldvögel - perfekt...nur als neue Stadtbewohner...da hapert es noch etwas. 

petra


----------



## nik (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

... 
Gartenamsel sucht im Rasen nach Futter für den Nachwuchs, hat den Schnabel schon voll. Kommt ein Haussperling, landet vor der Amsel hüpft vor ihr herum und "tschilpt" sie dreist an. Amsel will den frechen Spatz verscheuchen, hüpft auf ihn zu, macht den Schnabel auf, das Futter fällt runter. Spatz schnappt sich sofort das Futter und macht sich auf und davon ...


Ich konnte es kaum glauben, aber das war offensichtlich Absicht! 
Amseln machen auch sonst einen eher nicht ganz so schlimm pfiffigen Eindruck.  Nestbau ist wohl auch ein wenig Glückssache, denn trotz schönster Nistgelegenheiten haben sie es auch schon in der 1 Meter Buchenhecke versucht - sozusagen direkt am Katzentrampelpfad. 

Bei einem solchen vergeblichen Nestbau hat sich die Amsel tagelang vergeblich bemüht ein faszinierendes Stück Kunststoff beim Nestbau in der Hochstammhängebuch mit einzuflechten. Irgendwie zu leicht, segelte das Stück immer wieder zu Boden. Sie hinterher und das Spielchen ging wieder von vorne los.  

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## katja (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

vielen dank für eure ganzen beiträge 

den platz von heute morgen hat sie relativ schnell aufgegeben und ich das abgestürzte material weggeräumt. dann fand sie den firstbalken am gartenhaus klasse, aber auch da klappte es irgendwie nicht, ständig lag das ganze, mühsam hergeschleppte zeug wieder am boden 

ich denke auch, dass es ein junges, unerfahrenes amselpaar ist und bin gespannt, wo sie es als nächstes versuchen...


----------



## Reptilis (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Hi,
schraub von unten ein Brett rann dann kommt keine Kacke runter.

Gruß


----------



## Ellen (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> völlig ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass sie Nestflüchter sind  .




Amseln sind keine Nestflüchter! Und ich lass die immer machen, was sie wollen.
Bei uns treibt sich gerade ein Dreigespann rum.
Die Hähne kämpfen den ganzen Tag und die Henne guckt zu und unser Kater auch. 
Sie sehen schon ziemlich zerrupft aus und können sich irgendwie nicht einigen hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
Irgendwann suchen sie sich dann eine Ecke, wo es ihnen gefällt. 
Am gefährlichsten finde ich die Zeit, wo die Jungen anfangen das __ Fliegen zu lernen und deshalb sperre ich meinen Kater dann meist ein.
 Ansonsten ist mir die Vogelkacke total egal und alle meine Bäume sind mit so Stacheleisen gesichert, damit keine Katze hochkommt.
Was manchmal nervt ist, dass sie ständig den Ufergraben umpflügen und den Dreck in den Bach werfen ;-)

Ellen


----------



## Limnos (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Hi

Amseln sind eine wesentliche Ursache dafür, dass bodenbrütende Vögel, wie z.B. die Nachtigall seltener werden. Sie sind nämlich auch vorwiegend am Boden Ei- und Nestlingsräuber. Allzuviel Mitgefühl verdienen sie also nicht. Im großstädtischen Bereich haben sie kaum Feinde, die sie in Schach halten. So stören sie das biologische Gleichgewicht erheblich, da sie durch viele Rasenflächen auch genügend ihrer Lieblingsnahrung, den Regenwürmern finden.


MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## katja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

gerade haben sie sich wieder material in meinem garten geholt und schwupps, rüber in die buchenhecke der nachbarn......in ca. 1,20 m höhe darin verschwunden... 

und hier treiben ca. 5 katzen ihr unwesen, von mardern ganz zu schweigen! 

fazit: amseln sind wirklich nicht sehr helle


----------



## lollo (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

das ist mir aber neu, dass Amseln Nesträuber sind. Das Gegenteil ist mir bekannt, das ihre Nester beraubt werden durch Elstern, Krähen, Raben und Co.
Dieses konnte ich schon unzählige male beobachten, wenn dann diese Räuber mit Jungvögeln abzogen.

@all
Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe ist, dass hier sogar Empfehlungen gegeben werden ein Amselnest zu entfernen. Auch das ist ein Eingriff in die Natur.
Wenn hier jemand mal schreibt er möchte eine Pflanze der Natur entnehmen, oder die Absicht hat Fische in irgend einen Teich auszusetzen, dann wird hier sofort die Paragraphenkeule herausgeholt, und er bekommt  . 
Zählt das bei den Vögeln nicht, weil wir hier ja in einem Teichforum sind?

Und der anfallende Schmutz durch Kot der Jungvögel ist so gering, und wird von den Eltern schon abtransportiert, oder so entsorgt wie im Video zu sehen ist.


----------



## katja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*



> dass hier sogar Empfehlungen gegeben werden ein Amselnest zu entfernen



das wurde hier geschrieben? 

ich habe es so verstanden, dass einige meinten, solange sie noch am bauen sind und keine eier da sind, kann man versuchen sie beim weiterbauen zu stören (was ja auch meine frage war).



> der anfallende Schmutz durch Kot der Jungvögel ist so gering, und wird von den Eltern schon abtransportiert



na da kann ich dir aber mal ein bild zeigen, wie es auf einem garagenvorplatz hier aussieht, wo direkt darüber unter den ziegeln ein nest ist.....


----------



## Moonlight (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Aber Nest ist nicht gleich Nest und die Vögel sind unterschiedlich reinlich.
Ein Schwalbennest möchte ich auch nicht am Haus haben. Meine Nachbarin hat direkt neben dem Hauseingang einen riesigen Scheißfleck von den Schwalben ... der ist schon richtig eingeäzt ... eklig. Das Nest hätte ich im Herbst schon längst weggemacht. 

Aber meine Blaumeisen im Nistkasten direkt an der Terrasse sind absolut sauber. Da lag noch nie ein Köttel rum.
Man bemerkt im Frühjahr nur anhand einiger Moosfetzen das sie wieder da sind und jetzt hört man es in regelmäßigen Abständen rumsen, wenn sie in den Kasten zum Füttern __ fliegen 

Mandy


----------



## katja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*



> Vögel sind unterschiedlich reinlich



das mag sein, ich habe leider  wer da unter dem ziegel nistet. bin zwar schon bis zur genickstarre davor gestanden, aber da waren sie wohl gerade shoppen, auf jeden fall kam und ging keiner :?


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*



lollo schrieb:


> l
> Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe ist, dass hier sogar Empfehlungen gegeben werden ein Amselnest zu entfernen. Auch das ist ein Eingriff in die Natur.
> Wenn hier jemand mal schreibt er möchte eine Pflanze der Natur entnehmen, oder die Absicht hat Fische in irgend einen Teich auszusetzen, dann wird hier sofort die Paragraphenkeule herausgeholt, und er bekommt  .
> Zählt das bei den Vögeln nicht, weil wir hier ja in einem Teichforum sind?



Hallo Lollo,

nun lass mal die Kirche im Dorf bzw. vergleiche nicht Äpfel mit Birnen.

Niemand hat geschrieben, ein Nest soll entfernt werden. Es wurde lediglich von einigen (auch von mir) empfohlen, den Bau an diesem Standort zu verhindern, bevor Eier liegen. Das ist ein bisschen was anders. Es ging ja auch nicht darum, die Amsel generell daran zu hindern, sondern nur an dieser gefährdeten Stelle 

Und etwas ganz anderes ist es, Fische auszusetzen, was eventuell ganze Populationen geschützter Arten auslöschen kann oder Pflanzen aus der Natur zu entnehmen, die auf der roten Liste stehen. Amseln stehen meines Wissens (zum Glück noch nicht) auf der roten Liste.


----------



## Eugen (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

@ Lollo
so auf die Schnelle:
"Es gibt viele Beobachtungen von ungewöhnlich erscheinenden Ernährungsgewohnheiten bei Amseln. Hierzu zählen das Plündern der Nester anderer Drossel- und Finkenarten sowie der Verzehr aus dem Nest gefallener Sperlinge." (aus Wikipedia)
Auch wenn nicht alles stimmt,was in Wiki steht,dass sie Nester plündern, hab ich auch schon beobachtet.


----------



## nik (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Die Amsel als altem Kulturfolger würde ich in unserem eher zentraler gelegenen Kleinstadtgarten nicht für das Verschwinden der Nachtigall heranziehen. In Gärten konkurrieren die sowieso nicht. Und wenn Amseln mal andere Jungvögel "erbeuten", dann ist das für einen Allesfresser völlig in Ordnung. Ich habe es noch nicht gesehen, was weiters nix heißt. Hier würgt sie auch schon mal ausgewachsene spanische __ Nacktschnecken runter, dann gehen auch Nestlinge, oder nahm sich, durchaus in erkennbaren Grenzen (bei dem überreichlichen Angebot), regelmäßig ihren Kaulquappen-Snack im seichten Teichbereich.. 

Irgendwie ist Natur frei von einer Wertung in gut und böse. Es passiert einfach. Dazu gehört auch der Mensch mit seinem auf Verödung hin wirkenden Treiben. Das schließt jeden ein, auch wenn manche/r sich als die Ausnahme von der Regel sehen. Die Veränderungen durch Menschen sind thematisch ein Faß beinahe ohne Boden und hier geht es um ein höchst geringfügiges evtls. Lenken des Nestbaus eines Amselpaares. Kleine Probleme ganz groß. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## baddie (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Hi, 

irgendwie bringt dieser Thread bei mir ein Kopfschütteln hervor. 

Bei mir ausserhalb des Hauses darf jedes Wildtier wohnen (solang es keine ernsthaften Schäden mit seiner Anwesenheit verusacht). Ich mach da keine Unterschiede ob sie nun reinlich und lieb sind oder eben die Hauswand vollkacken, in Lebensgefahr ihr Nest bauen oder aber "böse Tiere " sind. 
Ich maße mir nicht an darüber zu urteilen ob ein Standort günstig ist oder nicht und auch nicht ob ein Vogel böse ist oder nicht.

SO ist eben die Natur und in der Natur gibt es eben nunmal Tiere die auch vom Nachwuchs anderer leben. Kann mich irren aber ich meine HIER mehrfach gelesen zu haben das sogar __ Raubfische eingesetzt werden damit "Eier und Junge" gefressen werden  

Gegen Dreck kann man ja zeitnah was machen wenn man aufmerksam ist. 
Wir hatten z.B. auch jahrelang Schwalbenster unter der Regenrinne (leider sind die Schwalben hier sehr selten geworden was velleicht auch damit zusammenhängt das die Nester umgehend entfernt wurden da sie ja nicht saubermachen ) und da haben wird dann immer grossflächig unter dem Nest ne Plane an der Hauswand befestigt. 


Lass sie einfach machen und lass der Natur ihren freien Lauf.


----------



## katja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

um den dreck hatte ich mir keine sorgen gemacht, *das* ist natur.
ich muss ja aber nicht darauf warten, dass der nächste stärkere windstoß ein nest mit nackten jungvögeln runterbläst.


----------



## jolantha (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*



> Aber Nest ist nicht gleich Nest und die Vögel sind unterschiedlich reinlich.
> Ein Schwalbennest möchte ich auch nicht am Haus haben. Meine Nachbarin hat direkt neben dem Hauseingang einen riesigen Scheißfleck von den Schwalben ... der ist schon richtig eingeäzt ... eklig. Das Nest hätte ich im Herbst schon längst weggemacht.


Mandy, der Satz ist ja für einen  Naturfreund  der Hammer, da will jeder raus in die Natur, baut sich ein Häuschen auf dem Land, und dann hat sich die Natur gefälligst anzupassen.
WIR , der Mensch nimmt doch den Tieren den Lebensraum, und nicht umgekehrt.
Man kann Zeitungspapier hinlegen, wenn der Vogelkot stört.
Ich bin richtig unglücklich, daß bei mir keine Schwalben nisten, denn meine Nachbarn haben alle , sogar teilweise mehrere Nester.
Es heißt doch : " Wo Schwalben wohnen, wohnt das Glück "


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Servus Jo

Auch ich bin ein großer Naturfreund ...

Aber in diesem Fall, wenn das Nest unbewohnt ist, die Nestlinge also ausgeflogen sind ...
Ich würde versuchen, es an anderer Stelle, wo es nicht stört wieder anzubringen. Die Himmelsrichtung und die Einflugschneise beachtend.

Einen Versuch wäre es wert.

Aber ... das ist ja nicht so schlimm, kein Vogel kommt zu schaden ...

Das Hier ist aber echt schlimm ... 
Ich habe schon unterzeichnet
Leider auch in Deutschland und Italien gibt es ähnliches (bisserl nach unten scrollen), zwar nicht von oben befürwortet und genehmigt, aber was sind das für Menschen ...


----------



## baddie (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*



katja schrieb:


> ich muss ja aber nicht darauf warten, dass der nächste stärkere windstoß ein nest mit nackten jungvögeln runterbläst.



auch das ist *Natur*


Ich frag mich gerade ob es wohl auch so einen Thread gäbe wenn sich ein Pärchen Elstern oder Krähen bei jemanden so "gefährlich" ein"mieten" wollen ? 

Auch bei mir haben sich mehrfach etliche Vögel in der Buchenhecke oder auch im riesigen __ Blauregen ( bevorzugtes Klettergebiet ,Schlaf und "Krallenwetz"gebiet meiner beiden Kater) versucht. Die Meisen sind aber mittlerweile ebenso wie die Feldermäuse in die aufgehängten Nistkästen, die Amseln/Drosseln in den Unterstand mit dem Brennholz umgezogen und die Elstern nisten immer noch in der alten Tanne vom Nachbarn. 

I gloab die lernen schon aus den Erfahrungen die sie sammeln.


----------



## katja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

dann hätte, deiner meinung nach, petra bei dieser geschichte https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35461 auch nicht eingreifen sollen, weil es halt natur ist??

sorry, muss ich nicht verstehen


----------



## schilfgrün (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Hallo Katja,

ansich ist das kein schlechter Bauplatß für die Amseln, aber es muß nicht immer der optimale sein - unsere Amseln bauen ein Nest, verlassen es wieder und bauen ein neues Nest - man kann der Natur nur seinen Lauf lassen.

Liebe Grüße - :smoki


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*



baddie schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade ob es wohl auch so einen Thread gäbe wenn sich ein Pärchen Elstern oder Krähen bei jemanden so "gefährlich" ein"mieten" wollen ?
> .



Aber natürlich.

So wie ich Katja kenne, möchte sie gar keine nackten kleinen Vögel einsammeln müssen - völlig wurst, welche Sorte. Wie kann man nur auf so eine Idee kommen?


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

@lollo ... da ich ja auch gegen das Entnehmen von Pflanzen aus der Natur bin ist auch hier meine Meinung nicht einzugreifen. Also kannst Du mich mit Deiner Pauschalunterstellung von wegen Paragraphenkeule usw. hier nicht treffen 

@all tja... da greifen wir aus Mitleid oder Helfersyndrom gern ein und meinen helfen zu wollen. Damit stören wir aber doch die Evolution. Wer an die Evolutionsgeschichte glaubt , der sollte auch nicht eingreifen, sondern den stärkeren überleben lassen. Das wär Natur. Klingt hart, wäre aber konsequent. Ich würd im Zweifelsfall Tieren in Not allerdings auch helfen, Jedoch geht der Eingriff in die Wahl des Nistplatzes meiner Meinung nach ne Nummer zu weit. Denn wir wissen doch nicht wirklich was passiert und wie es weitergeht. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## katja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

danke christine, so siehts aus


----------



## StefanBO (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*



jolantha schrieb:


> Man kann Zeitungspapier hinlegen, wenn der Vogelkot stört.


Der Nabu hat seit 2010 die Aktion „Schwalbenfreundliches Haus“. Da gibt es viele Tipps zur Unterstützung. Zum "Dreck" heisst es dort:


> Die an Hausfassaden nistenden Mehlschwalben wie auch die in Ställen, Carports oder Schuppen nistenden Rauchschwalben sind hierzulande in ihren Beständen gefährdet. Eine der Hauptursachen dafür ist die mutwillige Beseitigung von Nestern oder die gezielte Störung der Vögel beim Bau der Nester durch den Menschen. Dabei gibt es für das Problem der verschmutzten Hauswände eine ganz simple Lösung. Ein einfaches Brettchen, das unterhalb des Nestes angeschraubt wird, fängt den Schwalbendreck auf.


Siehe: Schwalbenfreunde gesucht!  und "Bauanleitungen für Nisthilfen & Co."


----------



## nik (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Hallo zusammen,

um das noch einmal ins Bewußtsein zu rufen, das Thema ist praktisch erledigt.


katja schrieb:


> den platz von heute morgen hat sie relativ schnell aufgegeben und ich das abgestürzte material weggeräumt. dann fand sie den firstbalken am gartenhaus klasse, aber auch da klappte es irgendwie nicht, ständig lag das ganze, mühsam hergeschleppte zeug wieder am boden
> 
> ich denke auch, dass es ein junges, unerfahrenes amselpaar ist und bin gespannt, wo sie es als nächstes versuchen...



Das Thema driftet ab mit einer Betonung grundsätzlicher Anschauungen, die auch hier ein bisschen mit Verallgemeinerungen spielen. Es ging ganz offensichtlich um einen geringfügigen Einzelfall bei dem es keinen Unterschied macht ob man - sorry - 
a) mit Spaten auf Nest und Inhalt kloppt oder einen begonnenen Nestbau - in möglicher Vermeidung runter gefallener Nestlinge - stört bzw. 
b) den Nestbau am evtl. ungünstigen Platz laufen lässt oder einen begonnenen Nestbau - in möglicher Vermeidung runter gefallener Nestlinge - stört.

Es kann sich jeder Gedanken machen ob es lohnt diesen Fred in diese Richtung zu schubsen. Mit Freundlichkeit und Akzeptanz können Standpunkte transparent werden. Es ist schon interessant zu lesen was andere dazu denken, aber üblicherweise bewegt sich deshalb eher nichts und andere Standpunkte - die Varianz halte ich in diesem Fall nicht mal für groß - sind trotzdem zu akzeptierende.  

Mir ist das nix! Um das zu verdeutlichen, Meine wollte mal die Haustauben - gegen meine Einwände - auf der Loggia unter dem Dach brüten lassen. Sie ist nach der Reinigung nun auch nicht mehr bereit das zuzulassen. So eine Menge Kot, Dreck, Milben, sonstige __ Parasiten habe ich vorher und nachher nicht mehr gesehen. Das machte mir klar warum verwilderte Haustauben auch als Luftratten bezeichnet werden. Das betrifft direkt mein Umfeld, bzw. mich und dann findet, in Einzelfällen billigend, Evolution dort eben nicht mehr statt.  

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Limnos (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Hi

Ich empfehle nicht Amselnester zu entfernen, aber leider hat die Amsel, bzw. ein Teil von ihnen uns Evolution vor Augen geführt, indem sie sich von scheuen Waldvogel zum Kulturfolger gemausert hat, der, leider zum Schaden anderer Vögel sich zu sehr vermehrt hat. Viele seiner Feinde sind ihm nicht aus dem Wald nachgefolgt, weil die die Menschennähe scheuen. Wir müssen auch das akzeptieren, weil es eine natürliche Entwicklung ist. Im Gegensatz zu sog. Neozoen ist sie ja nicht vom Menschen in die Wohnbereiche absichtlich oder unabsichtlich importiert worden, sondern sie hat sich das selbst so ausgesucht.
 Dass sie auch selbst Opfer von Nesträubern wie Elstern, Dohlen oder Krähen oder von Katzen werden kann, ist begrüßenswert, und zeigt, dass sich auch im Kulturbereich des Menschen neue, stabile Ökosysteme herausbilden können.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## tyler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Hallöchen,also hier im Raum Duisburg und in der Nachbarschaft ist großes Amselsterben angesagt,angeblich ein Virus.Es fallen tausende von Amseln vom Himmel.Ich persönlich glaube ja es sind die Schornsteine die ordentlich Gift ablassen:evil.Ich freue mich über jede Amsel die an meinem Bachlauf zum baden und trinken kommt.So sehr können die Meinungen auseinandergehen,sorry Liebe Grüße Angelika


----------



## Limnos (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Amselnestbau stören?*

Hi

@ Angelika
Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass daran Schornsteine schuld sind. Zum Einen __ fliegen Amseln nicht so hoch. Zum Anderen müssten es schon Ultragifte sein, wenn eine Amsel allein vom Durchflug sich tödlich vergiften würde. Eine Fabrik, deren Produktion solche Gifte freisetzen würde, stünde unter starker Kontrolle von Umweltämtern und würde sofort dicht gemacht. Da ist ein Virus schon sehr wahrscheinlicher! Vielleicht Vogelgrippe?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

